# Eastern ja oder nein?



## FilBike (4. Juli 2011)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe,
ich suche ein gutes neues BMX (da mein altes Bulls schrott mit 17 Kg war/ist  )
Am besten wär ein Freestyle BMX.
Was findet ihr besser?
Das Eastern Traildigger oder das Night wasp oder doch das Stolen Casino?
Oder habt ihr bessere vorschläge.
Bis 400,- würd ich gehn aber nicht weiter.
Das Bike sollte leicht sein.

Und natürlich cool aussehen.

Tnks für alles !


----------



## __Felix__ (4. Juli 2011)

Nimm ein WTP (We the People) die sind in jeder Preisklasse die besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (4. Juli 2011)

hatter recht


----------



## __Felix__ (5. Juli 2011)

siehste


----------



## mainfluffy (5. Juli 2011)

Mit Wtp biste auf jeden auf der richtigen seite. 

zum eastern traildigger kann ich sagen, dass ich mir das vor 2 jahren als erstes rad gekauft hatte und schon nach paar monaten mir neue teile kaufen musste.mitlerweile hab ich schon seit fast nem jahr bis auf die rotorplatte alles ausgetauscht .
was ich damit sagen wollte : früher oder später wenn du dabei bleibst wirst du dir eh neue teile kaufen müssen. deshalb geh am anfang lieber bisschen über dein budget und kauf dir was haltbares. wird in hinsicht auf die zukunft wahrscheinlich billiger, als wenn du die alle paar monate neue teure teile kaufen musst.


----------



## FilBike (5. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr vom wetehpeople justic??


----------



## RISE (5. Juli 2011)

Bei 400â¬ Budget ist der Hersteller absolut unabhÃ¤ngig (einer der gÃ¤ngigen eben), weil da ohnehin nach einer Weile Teile getauscht werden (mÃ¼ssen).


----------



## FilBike (5. Juli 2011)

Ist ein rad das 12,13 kg wiegt aber 40Euro billiger wie eins  mit 11,27  besser oder schlechter rentieren sich die 40 euro?


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. Juli 2011)

Die 40â¬ rentieren! Sehr!


----------



## __Felix__ (5. Juli 2011)

hÃ¤ngt aber auch von den Teilen ab! wenn das 11kg Rad schlechte Teile verbaut hat helfen 1kg wenig wenn man alles neu kaufen muss. Achte vorallem auf:
-Cromo Rahmen,Gabel,Lenker,Kurbeln
-SB gelagerte Naben
Wenn das 11kg Rad das hat, rentieren sich die 40â¬ hat das 12kg Rad das und das 11kg Rad nicht, dann lohnt es sich nicht. Noch dazu, es gibt Reifen, mit denen du fÃ¼r 40â¬ auch je nach den Modellen die du besitzt bis zu 500g sparen kannst, besonders gut sind meiner Erfahrung nach die KHE Mac2 Street Faltreifen, die fahren sich super sind leicht


----------



## Stirni (5. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß noch wie wir anno 2005 nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen sind, an Gewichtstuning zu denken und einfach DoubleWides an die 24" Dirtbikes geklatscht haben.. damals war noch alles witzig... heute bin ich ne pussy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilBike (5. Juli 2011)

http://www.easternbikes.com/products/completes/2011/74 
würdes das alles auf des zutreffen, ich kenn mich da nich soo aus, 
würde doch lieber ein traildigger kaufen da mein freund das 2010 modell hat und sehr zufrieede ist.
Was haltet ihr jetzt eig. vom Stolen Casino?


----------



## Hertener (5. Juli 2011)

nix

*EDIT:*
Bzgl. Traildigger:
Laut der Beschreibung hat es soweit überall "sealed bearings", nur die Hinterradnabe ist "semi-sealed", hat also ein "sealed bearing" und ein "looseball bearing".
Kann man im Grunde kaufen. Besser geht immer - schlechter aber auch.


----------



## FilBike (6. Juli 2011)

ok Danke
und das Wethepeople Versus oder das Verde Prism und/oder eastern shuflhead oder eastern mothra oder doch glower 
was haltet ihr davon es von danscomp.com zu bestellen?


----------



## __Felix__ (6. Juli 2011)

danscomp ist ein guter seriöser Laden aber meineswissen ein amerikanischer? bestell lieber bei einem deutschen laden, die haben die selben räder aber die kommunikation is leichter


----------



## Ikonoklast (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn du das Versus in die Runde schmeisst empfehle ich dir für den Preis des versus das hier: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=15708


----------



## FilBike (6. Juli 2011)

aber von danscomp wärs halt 100-200 euro billiger (mit versandt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (6. Juli 2011)

stand da auch wirklich euro?


----------



## FilBike (6. Juli 2011)

nee aba man kann bei der anmeldung (bin schon angemeldet) auch germany eingeben und man überweist dann halt des umgerechnete geld oder?
aba was haltet ihr jetzt von den bmxen welches von dene





> ok Danke
> und das Wethepeople Versus oder das Verde Prism und/oder eastern shuflhead oder eastern mothra oder doch glower
> was haltet ihr davon es von danscomp.com zu bestellen?


 ?????

Tnks


----------



## RISE (6. Juli 2011)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Wenn du das Versus in die Runde schmeisst empfehle ich dir für den Preis des versus das hier: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=15708



!!!!!


----------



## Ikonoklast (6. Juli 2011)

Versand? Zoll? Einfuhrsteuer?


----------



## Hertener (6. Juli 2011)

Umtausch? Reklamation? Garantie?

*EDIT:*


RISE schrieb:


> !!!!!


!!!!!


----------



## FilBike (7. Juli 2011)

Ok 
ihr habt recht.
Also wäre das WTP Justic besser als das Traildigger?
Sind die beide für Street geeignet ?
Und was für eine Oberrohr länge (korrigiert mich wenns falsch ist) 
brauch ich mit 167 cm ??


----------



## RISE (7. Juli 2011)

Ich würde die Radempfehlung von Ikonoklast nochmal in Betracht ziehen. Das Rad ist wesentlich (!) besser ausgestattet als die anderen genannten. Für Farbfanatiker gibt es bei Parano auch noch das Sunday Aaron Ross reduziert und ebenfalls besser ausgestattet. 
Das mit der Rahmengröße wird nicht so einfach, maximal 20,5", aber eher kürzer. Solltest du noch nicht ausgewachsen sein, musst du dann damit rechnen, dass dir der Rahmen nach jedem Wachstumsschub zu kurz wird. Und gerade bei den WTP oder Eastern Kompletträdern solltest du im Shop deiner Wahl anrufen, weil gerade diese immer recht schnell ausverkauft waren und dann die Warterei auf die 2012er Modelle losgeht.


----------



## FilBike (7. Juli 2011)

Will jetz doch lieber nur 400,- zahln
würded ihr das WTP Justic dem Easternbike Traildigger vorziehen oder habt ihr noch was besseres in deiser Preisklasse auf lager?


----------



## RISE (7. Juli 2011)

Höchstens was gebrauchtes für den Preis, ansonsten bist du für den Anfang mit den Rädern ganz gut bedient.


----------



## FilBike (7. Juli 2011)

Danke
nur welches von dene hier is das beste?
Verde Prism http://verdebmx.com/bikes/prism
Wethepeople Justic http://www.wethepeoplebmx.de/expert-series/justice
Eastern Traildigger http://www.easternbikes.com/products/completes/2011/74

oder habt ihr was bessere für des Geld?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

